# Anyone ride mules here? Desperate for info!



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm having a really, really hard time finding information on mule saddles. 

Does anyone here have riding mules? And if so, do you use a traditional horse saddle or a mule saddle?

The information on mule sites say that it's a MUST to have a specially made mule saddle (the tree is different). 

Just went to a tack place out of town & she said that you DON'T need a mule saddle. (very rude person, but that's an entire story in itself)

Who do you believe? I just wish I could find a non-partisan person that has had experience with both mules & horses that could honestly tell me what I need. 

Anyone having experience or information for me would be so VERY appreciated!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to trail ride with a woman whose mount is a mule. She didn't have a "mule" saddle, just a western saddle that fit him well. Most mules have almost no wither, just like most donkeys. Of course, you might find a mule that is high withered, but it's certainly not common.
And oftentimes mules are narrower than quarter horses. If you are intending to ride in a western saddle, I'd look for one with semi-quarter horse bars. One with full-quarter horse bars with almost certainly be too wide.

And I'm sorry that the woman at the tack store was RUDE  What is wrong with people? No cause for rudeness when answering a question!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My friends are riding mules, and have even gone on 3 mule rides in the past year, one, in Iowa,,, One in TN. and another one in CO.
And here is a good place to learn about mules..

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/MulesOnly/messages


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You buy a saddle that fits your animal. 
It doesn't have to say "Mule" saddle. There is only so many ways to make a tree.

If you can't find a good saddle fitter to come out, one that is knowledgeable in many types of saddles. You should measure your mules back. This will help you figure out what kind of tree and saddle you will need for the best fit. 
I have seen mules very wide with no withers and very narrow with high withers.Many mules have very straight backs, just like Icelandic horses. This web site helps you to do the measurements. You can take them with you to a local tack store or send them to what ever place you are interested in buy a saddle from.
Find out if they do Demo's, that way you can have a couple of days to make sure the saddle fits your mule well and your mule is happy.

http://www.outfitterssupply.com/tucker-saddles-measure-horse.asp

This video Colin uses a wire but I went to Office Depot and got a blue flexible ruler, found that worked better for me. You will also need some card board and a black marker. So you make a template of your Mule's back.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ydK4ltraY[/ame]

Good luck!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some mules that can be fit with a saddle made for horses. In fact many mules can be fit with a horse saddle.
Most styles of saddles can be made on a set of mule bars. Theres nothing special that would cause more labor or materials to be used in the saddles production. So don't let a person wean any more money out of you if you decide to purchase one.
The one thing for sure is that the trees pressure needs to be spread evenly throughout the animals back. Not pushing heavily in any one place.
What you can find with a horse saddle being ridden on a mule, is that you can sore the mules back just behind the scapula due to the greater curve in the tree.
One thought, if I might.
More blankets doesn't make up for an ill fitting saddle. No matter what animal you ride.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

When our DD & SIL were in college they worked in the Bob Marshall Wilderness in MT with both horses and mules. When we visited in Oct. my husband rode one of the mules out 35 miles from an interior ranger station so they would have the horses to leave for the winter. He used his regular saddle with no problem. We did the 35 miles in a little over a day.
They have a mule now that they mostly pack but do ride and I know that they don't have a mule saddle. The important thing would be fit--just like a horse.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments! 

Going to try to find someone who can make the trip out to our place. If not, will do what Bergere said.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I know a few people who ride, drive and pack their mules. One of the gentlemen told me that a good saddle mule should be sold with his saddle. He said that mules can be hard to fit and that once the right saddle is found, he should be sold with it. I didn't ask him what happens if the new owner doesn't take the same size saddle as the old owner. :hrm:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have a riding mule, I had a saddle hand made to fit her - it cost me no more to do that than to buy a horse saddle that might or might not fit. Some mules are very hard to fit, others are not, but the majority have much flatter backs than a horse and no withers to speak of. Some mules will need a breech or crupper to help hold the saddle in place and keep it from sliding forward. 

Find a good saddler than knows MULES and have him or her fit your mule to a saddle and yourself as well. It is well worth it and mule saddles tend to hold their value - I sold my mule saddle for MORE than I paid to have it made five years before. A good saddle will hold it's value and mule saddles are harder to find than horse saddles. 

Worse thing you can do is skimp on the saddle as if the mule gets sore, it won't be near as forgiving as a horse.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Same problem with many Icelandic's... super, super straight backs.. most with no withers.

Stjarna has a super straight back and unlike most Icelandic's, she has withers. Sigh ~~

So if you ride English.. some of the saddle for these kinds of Icelandic's might fit your mule.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

You can go to McClintocksaddles.com
He specializes in the mule saddle. Has a good tutorial about measuring your mules back for a saddle.
If you are going to do any riding outside of a gentle trail, surely I would say, use a breechin. My daughter has had to have her crouper repaired twice now. Both times when her mule jumped up a big ledge, he tore it out of the tree. After 30+ years I've never broke anything on a breechin. Including pack breechins.
Thank goodness for bale strings. We were able to "jimmy rig it" to the rear cinche rings to get home.
Just a few more thoughts.
Sonoma Mountain Pack Station carries a good mule saddle and accessories.
Wain Soper has a good mule saddle and accessories. He taught the boys at Sonoma how to build equipment.
Also Scott Miner is making what is probably the best mule saddle i've seen. You pay more but Scott is the closest thing to perfection that is around. He also makes any speciality saddle accessories, for the back country outfitter, you might come up with a need for. He only uses the highest quality of leather and hardware. And will not compromise.
Send me a PM if you want to know more about these folks. I do think that Sonoma has a website.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks CIW....gonna check out those websites now. Will PM you if i need more info, thanks!


----------

